# Stiched Vans N0. 6 - meins!



## Doc Holliday 2 (9. Juli 2009)

Moin,
Hab am 12.6. bestellt & am 13.6. die Bestätigung bekommen. Liefertermin zum 26.8.(na gut)!
Dann die Überraschung: am 6.7. eine Mail: Das Rad ist unterwegs (freu)!
Am 7.7. hab ich es dann auch erhalten - SUPER !
Sonst hörte ich immer nur von "ewigen" Lieferzeiten - hier nicht!
Kleiner Wermutstropfen: Der LRS (besonders das VR) sind wohl durch die Qualitätsprüfung geflogen, anders kann ich mir die losen Speichen nicht erklären. Im "Canyon-Video" sah das so aus als wenn wirklich alle LRS professionell nachgespannt würden. Wenn ich aber mein DT-Tensio an eine Speiche lege und der Zeiger gerade mal von "12 Uhr" bis "13:30" Uhr (also auf der Zeigerscala von 0 bis ca. 15, also ein Bereich bei dem noch nicht von "Speichenspannung" die Rede sein kann) bin ich froh nicht sofort nach der Montage auch nur eine Bordsteinkante gedropt zu haben.
Hab bei Canyon angerufen. Ich soll den LRS beim Fachhändler nachspannen lassen und dann die Rechnung schicken. Also wieder demontieren - Bereifung ab - und 30 km zum Profi (hab zwar selbst ´nen Zentrierständer, aber nicht für Steckachsen - außerdem ist das Bike schließlich nagelneu!).
Bin mal gespannt wie danach die Regulierung aussieht.
Aber ansonsten bin ich positiv überrascht: Schnelle Lieferung ( 7 Wochen vor dem genannten Termin) und freundiche Ansprechpartner im Callcenter.
Na dann auf baldigen Einsatz!!!
Doc


----------



## Merlin12 (9. Juli 2009)

Doc Holliday 2 schrieb:


> Der LRS (besonders das VR) sind wohl durch die Qualitätsprüfung geflogen, anders kann ich mir die losen Speichen nicht erklären. Im "Canyon-Video" sah das so aus als wenn wirklich alle LRS professionell nachgespannt würden.



Habe ich gerade auch heute erst gesehen, vielleicht äußert sich dazu eventuell ja mal der Canyon-Forumer. 

Ist echt schade, denn ich finde gerade bei so einem Versandbike muss alles stimmen, sprich perfekt eingestellt sein. Solche Erfahrungen machen nicht gerade Mut sich auf einen Versender "einzulassen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo Merlin,


Merlin12 schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade auch heute erst gesehen, vielleicht äußert sich dazu eventuell ja mal der Canyon-Forumer.
> 
> Gleiches Problem ? Gleiches Rad ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Merlin12 (9. Juli 2009)

Doc Holliday 2 schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem ? Gleiches Rad ?



Nein, aber ernsthafter Canyon-Interessent, dem bei solcherlei gelagerter Probleme, die Interesse vergeht. 



Doc Holliday 2 schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen das aufgrund der ansonsten so oft kritisierten Lieferprobleme die Auslieferung "beschleunigt" wird. Dennoch wäre eine genaue Endkontrolle die bessere Alternative (hätte dann doch lieber noch gewartet und ein 100% Bike bekommen).



Genau so ist es.


----------



## swuzzi (10. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch allen denen die das Stiched Vans schon bekommen haben!!
Habt ihr Vitamin B bei Canyon???
Habe meines am 01.04.09 um 16.27 Uhr bestellt!!Denke mal ich war einer der "Ersten".Da wussten die im Einkauf  noch garnicht das es ein Vans Rob-J geben wird------geil,oder!!!Habe bestimmt 15 euro in Telefonkosten investiert--------Nie wurde ich zurückgerufen noch habe ich eine Mail bekommen.Dann der Brief am 25.Mai von Canyon:Liefertermin 26.08.09!!Juhu-----dachte ich.....
UND JETZT LESE ICHie ersten sind ausgeliefert-----wollen die Vollpfosten mich verarschen!!!!



Denke ich bestelle es ab und die können es sich zwischen ihre Hämoriden nageln!!!!! Kaufe meiner Tochter eines von Votec!!
Wer so mit den Kunden umgeht sollte in der Wirtschaftlichen-Lage einfach pleite gehen--die haben es verdiehnt.


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Swuzzi,
mir wurde auch der 26.08. als Termin genannt. Warum es plötzlich so schnell ging weis ich nicht. Hatte michmit dem Termin abgefunden! Da ich noch drei andere Räder zum Fahren habe  (allerdings kein Dirt) könnte ich Dir anbieten meins hier abzuholen und Deins herzubringen wenn es geliefert wird (bzw. zu mir liefern lassen!). Würde zwar gerne bald loslegen aber wie gesagt, . . . .
Kannst es Dir ja überlegen. Also ich hätte mich nicht beschwert wenn der Liefertermin eingehalten wird. Wenn der LRS dann auch gute Speichenspannung aufweist - .
Gruß Doc


----------



## swuzzi (11. Juli 2009)

Super lieben Dank Doc für dein Angebot!!
Habe ja auch noch mein altes A.R.C. und mein Switch 2.0 zum biken!
Das bike soll eigentlich für meine 9-jährige Tochter als Anreiz zum Einstieg in die Bikewelt sein----Papa (ich)freut sich aber bestimmt genauso darauf ,sich auf einen Dirt auszuprobieren!!

Habe gestern Rob per E-Mail darüber informiert, der zur Zeit in Frankreich (mega....) weilt.Er fragt am Montag mal nach woran es liegt--echt nett von ihm!!
Falls ich doch nichts bis Mittwoch darüber höre,würde ich gerne nochmal auf dein Angebot zurück kommen---
Aber willste die Nr.6 wirklich abgeben?--finde die Zahl gut---hauptsache keine ungeraden Zahlen.
Danke und Gruss


----------



## dirkr (12. Juli 2009)

So,

ich habe meinen LRS auch mal überprüft......das HR hat 5 komplett lose !!! Speichen gehabt. Nicht locker sondern lose! Hammer, leider im negativen Sinn


----------



## pingo (12. Juli 2009)

Helft mir mal kurz auf die Sprünge: LRS steht für ....
Danke
Ihr meint doch die Speichen der Spank Tweet Tweet Felgen oder?

Kann ich die losen Speichen fühlen oder wie checke ich das ohne DT-Tensio?


----------



## dirkr (12. Juli 2009)

LRS=Laufradsatz


----------



## swuzzi (12. Juli 2009)

Sowas darf einfach nicht sein!!!
Die Spielen mit unsere Gesundheit!
Falls meines demnächst kommt checke ich das sofort....

Lose Speichen erkennt man am Klang!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (14. Juli 2009)

So,
Laufräder vom Profi abgeholt. Haben jetzt an jeder einzelnen Speiche akzeptable Spannung. Habe die Quittung sofort an Canyon geschickt. Bin mal gespannt wie die Abwicklung läuft!
Die Auslieferung der Stitched scheint jedenfalls auf Hochtouren zu laufen. Melde dann wie´s ausgegangen ist. Und stell´ dann auch mal Fotos rein wenn´s fertig ist!
Gruß Doc


----------



## swuzzi (15. Juli 2009)

Rob hats hinbekommen!!!
Haben jetzt 7.33 Uhr und ich warte auf den Boten (eigentlich warte ich seit gestern Abend).Soll heute geliefert werden,oh,oh!!!
Der erste prüfende Blick gehört dem LRS.Und dann wandert der Blick direkt auf die Rahmennummer.
Habt ihr was als Beigabe dazu erhalten??
Gruss


----------



## johnnyg (15. Juli 2009)

Fotos! Ich will Fotos sehen.


----------



## swuzzi (15. Juli 2009)

Mhhhh,Grrrrr!!
Der Bote ist immer noch nicht dagewesen....
Na,wird es erst morgen was
meld mich sobald sich was ergeben hat....


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (15. Juli 2009)

Moin Swuzzi,
ruhig bleiben - denkt einfach an das "Geschenk" der sechs Wochen gesparter Wartezeit (& bin gespannt auf Deine Nummer)!  Hast Du schon passende Pedale? Hab´ nach der Zentrierung schon mal gröbere "Puschen" aufgezogen (MM 2,5 -heftig!  - aber passt). Jetzt warte ich noch auf die Bianco für vorn (Falls Park oder so). Dann dürfte es perfekt für mich sein!

Gruß Doc

Dazu gab´s bei mir ´n Stoffbeutel (Vans), Strebenschutz war dabei sowie der praktische Drehmomentschlüssel (kann man gut mitnehmen!)


----------



## swuzzi (15. Juli 2009)

Die Nacht kriege ich auch noch rum!

Wegen der Bremse:Hätteste mal eher was gesagt!!Bin schon von Anfang an am überlegen mir auch eine dranzubauen.Ein Set wäre ne feine Sache gewesen.Brauche auch eine Bianco!!

Nix mit´nem T-shirt oder Vans-Sohlen???Bin mal gespannt was denen meine Bestellung Wert ist ---bei dem Trara was ich hatte!!!
Pedalen nehme ich erstmal vom Hardtail (Truvativ),habe aber schon welche im Auge!!

Ach so: Hat die Formula VR -Nabe Scheibenbremsaufnahme??Hat die Marzocchi Steckachse? Ist leider auf meinen Fotos nicht zu erkennen!!
Und wie sieht es mit der Möglichkeit aus ,ein Schaltwerk zu montieren--existiert ein Adapter oder ähnliches--wie beim Gear(gleicher Rahmen,oder)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (16. Juli 2009)

Moin Swuzzi,
leider kein T-Shirt oder Sohlen - nur der Beutel. Vielleicht gibt es ja wegen dem zusätzlichen Aufwand meinerseits noch irgendetwas?

Bianco´s gibt´s noch passende . Habe gegoogelt & mir dort jemanden rausgesucht - ist aber noch nicht hier. Brauchst auf jeden Fall Adapter für Marzocchi mit 20 mm Stechachse! Die VR Nabe hat Scheibenaufnahme (6 Loch).

Der Rahmen hat ´ne ISCG 05 Aufnahme für Kettenführungen (und wenn es denn sein soll Hammerschmidt-Kurbeln). Das Ausfallende für Schaltwerke gibt´s bei Canyon im Zubehör. Also alles möglich!

Welche Pedale hast Du gewählt? Habe mich (erstmal) für Atomlab endschieden (wegen der Kurbel), bin aber noch am überlegen meine NC 17 Sudpin III mit 12 Pins pro seite zu testen, . . .

Gruß Doc


----------



## swuzzi (16. Juli 2009)

Hallöle!
Es ist da!!
In meinem Päckchen war die nackte Wahrheit--also nothing als Beigabe...
Egal,vielleicht denk Rob-J ja noch an unsere Mail und schickt nen Shirt nach!Wäre cool!

Gerade  beim googeln nix von Bianco gefunden?!
Baue es jetzt erstmal zusammen und werde mich mal darauf versuchen!

Habe keine lockeren Speichen gefühlt-alles im Range!
Gruss


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (16. Juli 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Swuzzi,
hier schon mal nur ein Link für Bianco:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...benbremse.html?uin=jbemviguvm86fsu534srjkcen1

Super das Deine Laufräder O.K. sind! Haben wohl die Montage bzw. Kontrolle jetzt im Griff.

Hab´heute mal in die aktuelle Freeride geschaut:
Anzeige von Canyon (Zitat):
"Zu jedem Bike gibt es ein Orginal Vans T-Shirt und einen Schuhbeutel im passenden Design hinzu."
Eventuell müssen wir uns da nochmal melden und nachfragen?

Have fun
Doc


----------



## swuzzi (16. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem T-Shirt sehe ich auch so!!
Habe Rahmen Nummer"24"--genau meine Lieblingszahl!

Danke für den Link--hätte auch selber drauf(bikediscount) kommen können!
Aber recht teuer,finde ich!!Ist ja wohl eine Bremse gemeint!!
Treffe mich mit nen paar Kumpels zum testen.Haben gerade unseren verbesserten Skatepark wieder eröffnet!!
Meld mich 
ride on


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (16. Juli 2009)

Tach,
nun ja die Bianco ist keine Discountbremse. Einfach weiter googeln.

Hab´ vorhin mal bei Canyon angerufen zwecks T-Shirt und so.
Würde nachgeliefert - hab´ dann noch meine Größe angegeben.
Klappt gut:
Die ganze Aktion hat komplett von anwählen bis auflegen ZWEI Minuten gedauert! Super!!!

Have fun
Doc


----------



## swuzzi (17. Juli 2009)

Ob ich auch mal dort anrufen soll zwecks T-Shirt?!!
Die Laufräder haben gestern bei der Tour doch ganz eigenartige Geräusche gemacht---muss wohl auch hin zum nachspannen der Speichen!!

Die Formula da haste schon recht,sind momentan die Besten.Hatte die Puro
und da kommt ne Avid Code nicht mit!!
Meld mich später...bin arbeiten!!
Gruss


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (17. Juli 2009)

Kannst den Anruf ja gleich kombinieren:
Abklären ob Laufräder einschicken oder bei Dir nachspannen lassen & T-Shirt Größe angeben.
Ich bin mit meinen erst los als ich sicher war das die Spannung passt - haben auch keine Geräusche gemacht. Die Laufräder müssen mit der passenden Spannung zentriert UND abgedrückt werden - dann gibt es keine Geräusche!
Bin aber auch erst zwei kurze Runden unterwegs gewesen zum testen.
Alles O.K.
Gruß Doc


----------



## swuzzi (17. Juli 2009)

So,fix zum Kollegen in den Bikeladen gedüst und nachspannen lassen!!
Waren ganz schön locker die Speichen!!
Wegen dem LRS und  T-Shirt habe ich ne Mail hingeschrieben.Können aber erst viel später die Mail beantworten...
Gruss

Ach so,-habe ne Avid Juicy komplett und Neu für`n Hunni bekommen,auch im Laden!!


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (19. Juli 2009)

Man gut das mit den lockeren Speichen nix passiert ist! Als ich mir mit 13 Jahren mein erstes Rennrad gekauft hatte und noch sehr wenig Ahnung von der Wartung hatte (und auch im Laden nichts gesagt wurde - wollen nur verkaufen!) waren die Speichen nach ca. 1,5 - 2 Jahren so lose, das mir das Vorderrad in einer engen Kurve einfach weggeknickt ist.

Welche Juicy ist es denn geworden?
Komplett VR & HR?

Gruß Doc


----------



## swuzzi (19. Juli 2009)

Hi
Ja,da habe ich Glück gehabt.Hätte auch anders ausgehen können!!
Aber jetzt sind ja alle Speichen festgezogen.

War gestern mal im Skatepark etwas hoppsen und üben-----
nicht schlecht die Geo vom Stiched

Werde Morgen früh,wenn die Kids noch schlafen (sind ja Ferien) nochmal hinfahren und mal ernsthaft ne Stund üben ( sonst zu voll)!!
Falls ich mich nicht mehr melde ist irgend etwas schiefgelaufen und liege im Krankenhaus!!
Und du bist zufrieden? Schonmal die Kettenspannung bei dir überprüft--
gibt stark nach,oder!?
Gruss Swuzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (20. Juli 2009)

Moin Swuzzi,
hoffe das Krankenhaus ist Dir erspart geblieben!

Die Kette hab ich schon vorher nachjustiert,da das HR nicht 100 gerade saß und die 2,5er Reifen nicht viel Tolleranz zulassen.
Zum Hardcore testen bin ich noch nicht gekommen - warte noch auf meine VR-Bremse.
Aber die kleinen Testrunden verliefen sehr zufriedenstellend !
Jetzt noch ´ne kleine Runde . . . .

Have fun
Doc


----------



## swuzzi (22. Juli 2009)

Hurra , ich lebe noch...
Mitlerweile habe ich mich schon fast an nur eine Bremse gewöhnt!
Sag mal ,was brauch ich am Stiched für einen Sattelstützenschnellspanner?
Liege  ich richtig in der Annahme 34,9mm?
Denn der ist mir vorerst wichtiger als ne zweite Bremse!Es soll der blaue von Hope werden!!

Leider macht mein Tretlager komische geräusche,die vorher nicht da waren!Kann mir nur erklären das es am Sand/Steinchen in der Kette liegt!!
Und die Bremse quitscht pervers,oder?!
Gruss Swuzzi


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (24. Juli 2009)

Moin Swuzzi,
34,9 passt!
Die Hope sieht gut aus. Hatte mir aus meinem Vorrat zu Anfang erstmal ´ne schwarze dran gebaut aber die Hope gefällt mir gut. Hast Du die schon? Passt das Blau? Würde die mir auch gerne zu legen (hab sie gelaube ich so für 23  gesehen)!

Das mit der Kette liegt wohl an dem Korrosionschutzfett welches fabrikmäßig auf die Ketten aufgetragen wird. Diesmal habe ich nicht wie sonst die Kette erstmal "gereingt" und dann mein Schmiermittel aufgetragen. Deshalb habe ich auch ein leichtes "geknackse" weil Dreck und Sand gut an dem Fett haften. Ist aber dies Wochenende dran. Dann kommt wohl mein Wachs drauf - hab damit bezüglich "Sauberkeit" bisher die besten Erfahrungen gemacht ( man muß nur oft & regelmäßig nachschmieren).

Meine Bremse quitscht eigentlich nicht! Hab´aber meinen Hund zu einbremsen mißbraucht. Is´n SEHR lauffreudiger Huskymischling, der zieht mich einige Kilometer während ich locker die Bremse mal mehr (abwärts) mal weniger betätige. Hat gut geklappt!

Gruß Doc


----------



## swuzzi (25. Juli 2009)

Hi!
Die" Hope" Klemme kommt wohl am Montag---dann kann ich dir mehr bezüglich der Farbe sagen!!Mach davon Fotos und schicke sie dir dann.

Mit dem Knacken der Kette da bin ich dann beruhigt-hatte auch so gedacht---fühlt sich aber irgendwie trotzdem komisch an.Naja,ist auch ein harter Rahmen der das knirschen über die Rohre gut weiterleitet!!

Denke mal ein bisserl Kupferpaste könnte das quitschen mildern.Deswegen kaufe ich mir aber nicht gleich einen Hund!!

Welchen Tip an Wachs für die Kette haste denn??
Gruss Swuzzi


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (27. Juli 2009)

Moin,
momentan benutze ich Kry Tech Finish Line Wachs.

http://www.fahrradgruber.com/technik/howtodo03a.htm

Wie gesagt öfters schmieren! Aber sauber!! 
Hab jetzt gesehen das es dies auch mittlerweile mit Keramik gibt - werd´s wohl mal testen ob´s noch besser ist! Bin so´n kleiner Pflegefanatiker. Richtig dreckig machen ist gut, aber danach auch wieder richtig putzen! 

Gruß Doc


----------



## swuzzi (27. Juli 2009)

Hallöle!
Genau mein reden.Bei mir wird das Bike 2-3 x die Saison komplett auseinander gebaut und gesäubert,zwischendurch dann grob!!

Dann flutscht auch alles wieder!!!Kollegen pflegen ihr Rad  nicht so und regen sich dann auf ,wenn die Schaltung wiederwillig funktioniert oder die Gleitbuchsen der Gabel schlecht ansprechen!!

Der Schnellspanner kam gerade mit der Post und ich muss sagen---95% Volltreffer (Farblich)!!!

Ich hoffe das ich es später noch schaffe ein Foto davon zu machen.Jetzt packe ich erstmal meine 7 Sachen und fahre zum üben ins "Wicked Woods"
nach Wuppertal----

Kommst aus der Pfalz,oder?Frankenthal(Gruber)??
Gruss Swuzzi


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (27. Juli 2009)

Moin,
denke mal die Hope fällt leicht heller aus (Beurteilung nach Internetfoto´s).
Hab´ mir jetzt auch eine bestellt!
(Die schwarzen & silbernen können an meine schwarzen & silbernen Radl´s).

Sach´ ma´ darf Dein Töchterchen auch mal fahren?

Gruß Doc


----------



## swuzzi (29. Juli 2009)

Hi!
Natürlich fährt Sie auch etwas damit.Aber momentan ist sie noch am liebsten auf ihrem Specialized unterwegs..
Naja----solange kann ich mich darauf versuchen

Finde ,das die Sattelklemme ganz gut dazu passt---minimaler Farbunterschied.Lässt sich aber kaum erkennen!!!

Haste dein T-Shirt eigentlich schon bekommen??
Gruss Swuzzi


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (30. Juli 2009)

Hi Swuzzi,
treibe mich hier in der Gegend zwischen Hamburg & Bremen rum (nix Pfalz oder so). Weder vom T-Shirt noch von der Rechnung für´s Nachzentrieren etwas gehört .
Dafür habe ich meine Bianco für vorne bekommen - allerdings war ein falscher Adapter dabei .
Also bisher auch nur HR-Bremse. Was ist aus Deiner Juicy geworden - oder hatte ich das mißverstanden?

Gruß Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (31. Juli 2009)

Hallöle!
Also wie ich ,ein mehr oder weniger "Flachland Biker"!
Tja,man(n) kann sich nicht aussuchen wo es einen auf die Welt schmeisst!!
Die Juicy three habe ich doch nicht gekauft,war zwar neuwertig aber mit "Shimano" Scheiben!Und was soll ich dann mit der Hinterradbremse machen,denke ich mir!?----also fahre ich derweil nur mit hinten und schaue mich weiter nach "einer" Bianco um!

Wegen der Rechnungsgutschrift und dem Shirt,das wird bestimmt noch eine Weile andauern-halt Canyon like!!  Aber drücke Dir beide Daumen!!

Schnellspanner schon bekommen??
Gruss swuzzi


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (2. August 2009)

Hi Swuzzi,
werde mich wohl in Geduld üben müssen  !
Schnellspanner noch nicht in Sicht  !!
Bremsadapter auch noch nicht da  !!!
Und T-Shirt & so - dito  !!!!
Hab´bei der Mail an Canyon allerdings gleich ein "Gear-Ausfallende" mitbestellt - bin mal gespannt wann . . . (ob)

Gruß Doc


----------



## pingo (3. August 2009)

Vergiss das Medium Email. Unsere Mail an Canyon ist jetzt 3 Wochen alt, bis auf eine Empfangsbestätigung kam keine Antwort.


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (4. August 2009)

Hi,
tja für die E-Mail hab´ich bis jetzt nicht einmal eine Bestätigung ???

Dafür hab´ich noch was für den der alles hat gefunden:

http://www.straitlinecomponents.com/products/levers.php

Die in blau am Stitched !!!

Gruß Doc


----------



## swuzzi (7. August 2009)

aloa!!
Denke mal der Bikeverrükte ist nie mit seinem Tuning - Baby fertig!!Aber sind schon lecker Teilchen die Bremshebel!!Wollte Sie mir schon fürs Switch
 in rot kaufen------------nur------------recht teuer finde ich (75euros) . 

Für die Formula Bianco gibt es Sie auch??

Was hälst du von Plastikpedalen in Blau?---einige Freunde fahren Plastik  und sind zufrieden!
Grüssli


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (7. August 2009)

Hallo Swuzzi,
gute Nachrichten;
Adapter angekommen + passt !
Also falls ´ne Bianco dazu kommt reicht ein Standardadapter (Nix "sie brauchen spezial Marzocchi")!!!
Klemme ist auch da - passt SUPER !!! 
Auch Canyon hat geantwortet (also hat man uns zur Kenntnis genommen)!

Pedale hab´ ich mir mal diese angesehen: daumen:)








Allerdings je nach Ausführung 140 - 150 heftige Euronen!
Is´ wohl wie mit Straitline etwas für´n "Wunschzettel"

http://www.fr-ready.at/index-products-pinking

Kunstoff könnte ich mir bei meinem ´Light´Hardtail vorstellen (Gewicht).

Gruß Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (7. August 2009)

Nebenbei hab´ ich noch was zur Haltbarkeit gefunden, da ich doch aufgrund der Konstruktion doch bedenken hatte:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTcFkV7J_CA"]YouTube - PrÃ¼gelstrafe fÃ¼r den Pinking![/ame]

Sieht gut aus ! 

Gruß Doc


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (7. August 2009)

Nebenbei hab´ ich mir Gedanken über die Haltbarkeit aufgrund der Konstruktion gemacht und das gefunden:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTcFkV7J_CA"]YouTube - PrÃ¼gelstrafe fÃ¼r den Pinking![/ame]

sieht gut aus 

Gruß Doc


----------



## swuzzi (8. August 2009)

Hi!
Okay,hast mich voll überzeugt!!Sind halt "Hammer" Argumente die du da auffährst.Und die Farbe passt,wie A.... auf Eimer!
Denke mal,sowas könnte auch bei mir demnächst auf dem Wuschzettel stehen!
Mit der Konsequenz das es noch ein zweites Geschenk für mich gibt, nämlich die Scheidungsunterlagen meiner besseren Hälfte !!!

Schreibe bewusst (bei mir) denn irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los meine Eule(Tochter) ist in der Pupertät und hat momentan keine Lust zum biken!---naja , mal abwarten...

Anderes Thema:
Hast du auch ein "Schlagen,Plöppen" beim hochziehen des Vorderrades in der Gabel?Und wenn das Vorderrad wieder aufkommt ein heftiges Knarchzen,was sich durch den ganzen Rahmen weiterleitet?So als würde der Bremzzug mehrmals heftigst am Rahmenoberrohr anschlagen!Und beim entlüften der Gabel kommt etwas (denke mal) Öl mit raus. Werde das Gefühl nicht los,die DJ 1 hat schon einen Weg!!
Werde auf jeden Fall den Canyon-Check (liegt den Unterlagen bei) in anspruch nehmen.
-----------------------Oh,Oh------------------------------!!
Gruss Swuzzi

"Man hat´s nicht leicht,aber leicht hat´s einen !


----------



## bike-ac (9. August 2009)

Rocke gerade heftig diese scheiß günstigen Pedale aus Plaste und die HALTEN!
Habe die Shimano in drei Wochen gefetzt, obwohl drei Wartungen und nachstellen der Lager dabei war (die XT-Tatzen von 1990 halten dafür immer noch am Stadtrad!)
Fuhr zulezt die Funn-Pedale, auch sehr gut, nur DIESE BLAUEN PRÜGE-ENGEL sind ja
dickste dick dickstens! noch nie gesehen und dabei sehr sehr sehr viel gesehen (arbeitete 1 Jahr bei Canyon)
Rollin greetz und bitte um mehr dieser geilen Videos.
Tipp für die Forke: immer erst ein Service, alle hersteller, alle modelle, Grund:Gott will es so, habe noch nie eine zerlegt und sie war gut erstmontiert


----------



## swuzzi (9. August 2009)

Hallöle!
Verstehe ich nicht-----immer erst ein Service!!
Ich stelle natürlich die Federgabel luftmässig ein und Brunoxxe die Gleitrohre vor jeder ausfahrt!
Muss ich beim Neuwagen auch die Bremsflüssigkeit spindeln und die Elektrokabel auf Verbindung prüfen und die Radbolzen nachziehen .....

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen----(immer erst ein Service, alle hersteller, alle modelle, Grund:Gott will es so,)
Gruss Swuzzi


----------



## bike-ac (9. August 2009)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Hallöle!
> Verstehe ich nicht-----immer erst ein Service!!
> Ich stelle natürlich die Federgabel luftmässig ein und Brunoxxe die Gleitrohre vor jeder ausfahrt!
> Muss ich beim Neuwagen auch die Bremsflüssigkeit spindeln und die Elektrokabel auf Verbindung prüfen und die Radbolzen nachziehen .....
> ...



Habe bis heute noch neinen OPTIMALEN NEUAUFBAU einer FEDERGABEL erlebt.
Dämpfer haben (manche Modelle, auch nicht alle) baubedingt immer eine Schmierung. Repariere seit 1997 Gabeln und seit 2003 auch Dämpfer.
Was soll ich dir erzählen, aber die dollen Geschichten wirst du hier nicht lesen. Dazu mußt du mich treffen. Eurobike, Gardasee, oder Frankfurt/M.
Ich kann nur supporten und euch die Wahrheit über den Schaden schildern, bzw. warum und Schadensverlauf bei Weiterfahrt.


----------



## bike-ac (9. August 2009)

Besser einer steht hinter euch.


----------



## swuzzi (10. August 2009)

Servus!
Das ist alles eine Stufe zu hoch für mich!!
Meine Mach 5 sx (1997),Sid XC (1998) und meine 888 sl ata (2007) funtzen doch auch!Und alle drei haben noch keinen Service erlebt!Die einzige die einen Service in Willingen bekommen hat war die  All Mountain 1!!
Naja,solangsam ist bei allen Gabeln ein Service von nöten----------------------------aber doch nicht wenn "Sie " neu ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!auch wenn einer dahinter steht!!!wer?)
Wenn ich mir das ganze Spezialwerkzeug besorgen müsste zum Gabelcheck,wäre da eine neue Gabel nicht günstiger(Porto,Kleinteile,Service etc)?
Hättest nicht zufällig Lust in deiner Freizeit mal 3 Gabeln einen Service zu verpassen---anfallende Kosten trage ich natürlich!!??
Gruss Swuzzi

P.S:Weiß aber immer noch nicht was das an meiner DJ1 für ein Problem sein könnte und ob es auch schon jemand hat!!


----------



## bike-ac (10. August 2009)

Dann hast du noch nie eine perfekte Gabel gefahren, sondern
nur gute. Nicht böse gemeint, nur müsteßt du jemanden fragen,
der von mir schon ein Tuning bekommen hat (z.B. Daniel Schäfer 4X und Fotofahrer, Stefan Kudella DH, Carlo Diekmann FR). Der Daniel ließ mir eine Gabel bei Canyon zukommen, das ich sie frisch mach, als er erfuhr das ich da rocke.
Ich gebe dir Recht wegen dem Werkzueg und Weiterem, nur auch die richtigen Schmierstoffe sind wichtig. Jeder kennt das berühmte "Deo",
nur es gibt da noch viel bessere. Machte mal einen Öl- und Fettlehrgang mit.
Der ehemalige Mechaniker der Österreichichen Nationalmanschaft brachte mich drauf. Die sind besonders wichtig.


Nun zu deiner DJ 1:
- kann die Stahlfeder sein, die an die Außenwand der Standrohre anstößt (Wenn es ein Modell mit Federn ist)
- kann die Negativfeder unter sein, Tuning mit einem Ölfett, es zieht so geile lange Schlieren, verhindert Klacken
-Luftkolben nicht schnell genug in Ausgangslage, leicht metallisches Anschlagen durch die Fuhrungsstangen (Luftkammerschmierung, eine besondere Sauce! fehlt oder nicht ausreichend)
-Zugstufe zu schwach, Schagen der Negativfedern
Es gibt so viele kleine Fehler die DAS sein können.
Deine Gabenl gebe ich gerne meinen Segen und Liebe, sag Bescheid.
Liebe es neue Fahrgefühle zwischen Fahrer und Gabel hervorzurufen,
weil der Fahrer seine Grenze nicht mehr spürt und weiter gehen kann
oder die Gabel hilft einen Fahrfehler auszubügeln und nich AUSZUHÜPFEN.
Also was tun wir nun?
Rollin greetz Arnes


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (11. August 2009)

Moin zusammen,
kann bike-ac nur zustimmen! LEIDER 
Habe bisher noch kein "fabrikneues" Teil in der Hand gehabt welches wirklich 100 %ig war.
Hier ein bischen zu wenig Fett, da die Lager schlammpig eingestellt, die Geschichte mit den Laufrädern hatten wir ja schon , . . . (never ending Story). 
Bei den Rädern, welche ich selbst nach & nach zusammen gebastelt habe gab es jedenfalls immer irgendetwas was erst mal vernünftig montiert werden mußte!
(Allerdings fällt das "normalen" Konsumenten sowieso nicht auf bis sie mit Teilen unterwegs sind welche nachträglich "halbwegs" vernünftig eingestellt sind)!!!
Interessant wenn solche Menschen auf meinem 13 Jahre alten Hardtail plötzlich euphorisch werden . Aber habe auch viel Zeit und Liebe in das Teil gesteckt .
Ebenso beim Rennrad, wo z.B. die Räder nach zerlegen und Neumontage der Naben (zu wenig (falsches?) Fett & Lager falsch eingestellt) jetzt IMMER bei freier Drehung mit dem Ventil oben stehen bleiben (auspendelnd - Grund: Unwucht in der Felge (gesteckt) )!!!
Aber welcher Mechaniker kannn !!!! (& möchte & darf (Zeitfaktor)) das für Otto Normal leisten? Und man kann (muß leider) heilfroh sein das heutzutage überall Industrielager verbaut werden, so das auch Grobmotoriker eine Chance haben Bikes halbwegs passabel zusammen zu stecken.

Endweder selbst machen oder den endsprechenden Bikefreak finden!

Haben wir mit AC umseren für Gabeln & Dämpfer gefunden?

Beim Stitched habe ich allerdings zu meiner Schande auch erstmal auf´s komplett zerlegen verzichtet und bin nachdem LRS, MM´s, Klemme & Bremse dran waren einfach gefahren.
Allerdings kann ich mir auch vorstellen wie es nächsten Sommer läuft, wenn ich im Winter "Langeweile" haben sollte, . . . .

Gruß Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (11. August 2009)

Olala!
Das sind ja geballte Infos aufgeführt , die wohl jahrelangen Umgang mit der Materie Gabel vorraussetzen!Dafür hat selbst der verrückte Bikefreak kaum Zeit!--Es sei denn man arbeitet auch als Zweiradmechaniker "und" hat sich fortgebildet in diesem Gebiet!!Als Familienvater im Berufsleben ---No Chance----!!

Sorry, aber es ist mir unmöglich die Gabel alla Motopitkan zu tunen--vom Wissenstand und auch vom Zeitfaktor her!---Mir bliebe keine Zeit zum biken!!!---und das ist was ich eigentlich will------biken------!!!! 

Habe den Luftdruck von 3 bar auf 2 bar gesenkt und das Klakkern ist weniger geworden,meine ich zumindest!!Trotzdem wäre wohl ein Service von nöten.Und das bei allen dreien!
Bescheid"
Hört sich ja super an das du mit liebe zum Detail rumschraubst!
Würde gerne meine Gabeln in dein Obhut geben,daher schlage ich vor du meldest dich mal Privat bei mir!!!
Vielleicht haben wir ja "Jemand" kompeteten gefunden,Doc!!
Gruss euch Zweien!!


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (11. August 2009)

*Moin,*

*Hier ´n paar Daten über "Unsere" Gabel:*

*Marzocchi DIRT JUMPER 1, Federgabel, QR 20, 100 mm, Modell 2009*


Zug- als auch die Druckstufe ist extern einstellbar.

Technik:


100 mm Federweg
extern einstellbare Zugstufe
Vorspannung ueber Luftdruck
Einseitig Stahlfeder mit Luftunterstuetzung
(Stahl o.) Aluminium Steuerrohr
32 mm Aluminium Standrohre
6 Post Mount maximale Disc 200 mm
20 mm Achse
Gewicht: 2595 g
Einsatzbereich Street Bike, Dirt Jump
Gruß Doc


----------



## swuzzi (12. August 2009)

Und noch mehr Infos!!
Vorspannung (Luftventil) bitte nicht mehr wie 3 bar!!!(Marzocchi Handbuch)
Schwarz beschichtete Standrohre!

"Deine Gabeln gebe ich gerne meinen Segen und Liebe, sag Bescheid.
Liebe es neue Fahrgefühle zwischen Fahrer und Gabel hervorzurufen,
weil der Fahrer seine Grenze nicht mehr spürt und weiter gehen kann
oder die Gabel hilft einen Fahrfehler auszubügeln und nich AUSZUHÜPFEN.
Also was tun wir nun?"

Doc und ich warten schon sehr gespannt auf ein Lebenszeichen von Dir!!
Gruss Swuzzi


----------



## bike-ac (12. August 2009)

Wenn ich euch die Wahrheit über Das Stiched erzählen dürfte,
würde es jetzt "cos X" heißen, aber das ist eine andere geschichte.
Rollin greetz Arnes

ps.s swuzzi und doc: pn schauen


----------



## swuzzi (13. August 2009)

Moin!
Cos x= irgendwas mit Mathematik, Hypothenuse und Dreieck----richtig Arnes??
Naja,vielleicht können wir mal beim Bierchen im Laden darüber plaudern----macht einen auf jeden Fall neugierig!!!

Was mich angeht,ich wohne wieder im  super flachem Rurpott(Recklinghausen),nachdem ich 9 Jahre in der Pfalz near Neustadt verbrachte!Schöne Gegend

Meine PN haste bekommen ,gell?!

Na,heute mal kein Regen
Gruss Swuzzi(Frank,Hilde)


----------



## bike-ac (13. August 2009)

Yoa!

Es lebe das Fahrrad, es ist einfach antinormal und multipervers.

Rollin greetz @ all Riders around the World

Arnes

p.s. Frankfurt ist der Puls von Deutschland!


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (18. August 2009)

Moin,
also Arnes & Frank, das mit cos x müßt ihr mir nochmal erklären. Wegen auf & ab / ja & nein oder wie ?
Fragen über Fragen !



Gruß Doc


----------



## bike-ac (18. August 2009)

Wer kann mir die Wahrheit über das Stiched sagen?
Ich, warum?, weil ich zu diesem Moment bei der Besprechung dabei saß,
sollte Erfahrungen über Street und Dirt berichten, Geometrie bla,bla
NACHDEM ich Herr Arnold in seinem weißen Porsche an der Ampel auf
dem Hinterrad abgeridet hab. (manual to manual drop to manual bunny Hop to manual) Er bat mich dann persönlich zur Besprechung am nächsten Tag zu kommen. Also ich erzähl und der Konstrukteur bla (nicht der Lutz Scheffer, der ist cooooool!) und so, ergo der erste Prototyp kommt, ich zieh ihn
aus dem Karton, merke gleich das etwas komisch ist, baue auf, fahr
und es bestätigt sich, etwas ist nicht o.k. Also messe ich das Ding nach,
SHIT Oberrohr 2 cm!!! zu kurz. Frage nach, heißt es vom Konstrukteur
wieder nur Müll-Bla (keine Ahnung von Freeride, Street+Dirt) und
es kommt nach einer Weile Nr.2. Der war o.k. Nur den Rest der Geschicht darf ich nicht erzählen.
Aber bis dahin reichts auch schon, sich was vorzustellen.

Schönen Abend noch und gute Nacht
Arnes, der Federgabel- und Dämpfergott


----------



## swuzzi (21. August 2009)

Hallo!
Sorry----habe viel geübt und hatte wenig Zeit  (Familie)

Auf die Idee meine Geo nachzumessen bin ich noch garnicht gekommen!Hoffentlich stimmt bei meinem Rahmen Nr 24 allet!!Gleich mal nachschauen wo die Werte stehen und nachmessen.
Ist aber doch schon komisch!!--------und darf eigentlich nicht passieren!!!

Wann hat den der "Federgabeldämpfer-Gott " mal Zeit meinen Dämpfer Roco TST R und Marzocchi 888 sl ata neues Leben einzuhauchen!(was klären wir dann noch!! ).
Wie lange wäre ich dann ohne Fahrwerk?
Oder wäre es nicht besser wenn ich mal mit den Komponenten privat vorbei kommen würde und wir (DU) dann alles mit einem Abwasch erledigen?!Falls es nicht zu weit entfernt ist und du neben deiner Geschäftsgründung noch etwas Zeit dafür übrig hast?!
Gruss Swuzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (21. August 2009)

Aloha Doc!
Goggle doch mal nach" cos x ",ist total einfach!!

Wendest du dich auch an unseren Federgabeldämpfer-Gott zwecks service der Federelemente?!!Ein treffen bei Arnes wäre ja mal was,oder?!!
Und so gross ist Deutschland ja nicht.
Gruss Swuzzi


----------



## Freerider_01 (23. August 2009)

Hallo Leute
kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welchen Farbton die Tweet-Tweet-Felgen am Stitched Vans haben?(RAL-Nummer?)
Lg Dave


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (24. August 2009)

Hallo Dave,
da gibt es keine RAL Nummer (Lack) weil es sich um Eloxal (eingefäbtes, korrodiertes Alu) handelt , siehe:

http://forum.bike-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=1190

Es besteht die Möglichkeit die Teile zum Lakierer zu bringen und eine "ähnliche" farbe zu suchen . Für Eloxal gibt es den EURAS Standard:

http://www.voa.de/kontakt/euras.php

Da aber die letztendliche Farbe vom Ausgangsmaterial (alu ist nicht gleich alu) abhängt, wird Dir wohl niemand eine Garantie für identische Resultate geben. 

, . . . oder so ähnlich, . . .

@ Swuzzi,
hört sicht gut an das Du viel Zeit mit der Fam. verbringst & auch noch viel hüpfen kannst. Bei mir ist gerade Pause (Schulter endzündet) min. eine Woche .
Hatte cos-x schon gegoogelt & hatte mir schon so´ne Geschichte gedacht wie Arnes sie angeschnitten hat. Passt schon.

Gruß Doc


----------



## Freerider_01 (24. August 2009)

thx für die Antwort...hab die Teile noch nicht bestelllt, wollte nur mal fragen, da ich dann gleich einige andere Teile einfärben hätte können..mal schaun..
Lg


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (25. August 2009)

Moin Jung´s (& Mädel´s?),

Zwei "Neuigkeiten":

In den neuen Anzeigen von Canyon bezüglich Stitched Vans ist keine Rede mehr von T-Shirts !
Da wird nur ein Vans Schuhbeutel als Beigabe erwähnt (Freeride 3/09).
  
Bin mal gespannt ob/wann wir "unsere" Beigaben (Schuhbeutel UND T-Shirt) der "damaligen" Werbung zu sehen bekommen.
(Passende Schuhe wären bei dem Stress den wir hatten auch nett & würden auch lobend erwähnt werden  !)

Und in der gleichen Ausgabe wurden auch die  "Pinking"  beworben, allerdings günstiger als im Netz !

Käme dann eventuell doch vielleicht unter Umständen, . . . .
(Schwafel - Träum), . . . irgendwann in Frage ! ! !

Gruß Doc


----------



## AndH (27. August 2009)

Servus,
jetzt muss ich auch endlich mal schreiben!
Ich habe mir das Bike am 27.4 bestellt und warte seitdem immer noch!!!
Ich hoffe, dass das Radl endlich bei mir eintrifft, da ich sonst noch mein Hals platzt !!!
Wie findet ihr das Stitched so? Geo gut oder nicht so?

gruss
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (27. August 2009)

Moin Andi,
also das Stitched gefällt mir persöhnlich sehr gut. Bei mir passt es jedenfalls. 
Warum Du Deins noch nicht hast finde ich seltsam. Auf der Homepage bietet Canyon das Stitched sogar als Expressbike an  !!!
Da ich meins ca. sechs Wochen später bestellt habe und es sieben Wochen vor dem angegebenen Termin hier war kommt es mir fast so vor als (was aber Dir auch nichts bringt), das die Canyon Leute erst alle Bestellungen sammeln und auf einen Stapel legen. Da liegt natürlich der, welcher zuerst bestellt, ganz unten. Wäre aber ´ne komische Erklärung.
Hast Du denn eine Bestätigung erhalten???
Der wundernde
Doc


----------



## AndH (27. August 2009)

Endlich habe ich meine Bestätigung!!!Gott sei Dank, aber ich finde das eine echte Frechheit von Canyon!
Das Bike wird Anfang nächster Woche da sein und ich bin dann endlich auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon Stitched Vans !!!


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (27. August 2009)

Hallo Andi,
und kontrolliere erst mal alles bevor etwas daneben geht. Hast ja wahrscheinlich mitbekommen das vor allem die Laufräder oft unzureichend zusammengebastelt waren. 
Oder Du hast das Glück das Dein Stitched deshalb so "spät" kam weil es tatsächlich "fahrbereit" montiert wurde und  nicht erst überholt werden muß!
Ich hoffe für Dich das Beste!

Gruß Doc


----------



## bike-ac (28. August 2009)

Bester Canyon Service?

Na, direkt vor Ort!

Alles andere ist Online- und Versandsache, und da kennen wir uns aus,

Rollin greetz
Arnes

p.s. wenn ich ein Bike konstruiere (in diesem Fall lasse, meine GeoDaten) muß
es super werden, lese die Passege mit Gott ;-) und kennst mich noch von den ersten sieben Tagen dieser Welt.............
............
.......


----------



## AndH (31. August 2009)

Sooooo,
endlich ist auch mein Bike da !
Habt ihr schon ein T-Shirt bekommen?


----------



## bike-ac (31. August 2009)

Montage-Zustand???


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (2. September 2009)

Moin,

@ Andi: Zufrieden mit dem Aufbau des Stitched ?
Vernünftig montiert ? 

@ all: Bisher nichts mehr gehört von unserem "Zubehör" (T-Shirt usw.) !

Der wartende
Doc


----------



## AndH (2. September 2009)

Das Bike war super bei mir montiert, keine losen Speichen, gar nichts!
War schon paar mal damit fahren, das Bike ist einfach ein Traum, optisch wie funktionell!


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (7. September 2009)

Hi,
schön das Andi´s Stitched vernüftig montiert war.

Gibt es eigentlich irgend jemanden welcher seine "Zugaben" zum Stitched erhalten hat  ?

Warte nun seit gut zwei Monaten, . . .



Gruß Doc


----------



## AndH (7. September 2009)

Hallo,
nein, habe nichts erhalten!
Habe sogar eine Mail an Rob-J geschrieben, aber keine Antwort erhalten!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (7. September 2009)

Schade eigentlich!!
Denke mal die haben ihr Ziel erreicht und viele Räder verkauft,sodaß sie nicht mehr daran denken,was sie als Beigabe vorhatten!!
Denn ein paar T-Shirts können doch  nicht solange auf sich warten lassen.Oder gibt es da auch Lieferprobleme?!

Wenigstens hatte Rob mir damals auf meine Mail geantwortet.Auch wenn es nichts gebracht hat---kein Shirt,Sack oder Sohle bisher erhalten...etc!

Gruss


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (15. September 2009)

Soooo, ...
nochmal zur "Erinnerung"

´to whom it may concern`:

Zitat aus Mountainbike Alps dot com:

Zu jedem der limitierten Bikes liefert Vans ein T-shirt und passenden Schuhbeutel im Design des Rads. Zusätzlich wurden 20 Paar TNT Mids mit customized Schuhsolen passend zum Fahrrad ausgestattet und stehen für echte Fans bereit.

http://www.mountainbikealps.de/bikes-und-products/article/11/Canyon-Stitched-Vans.html


----------



## swuzzi (16. September 2009)

Tja,
da fühlt man sich doch ganz wie bei unseren Politikern---------------
nämlich -----------verascht----------------!!
Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen!!!
Schade eigentlich,aber überall zählen nur noch die Verkaufszahlen!Garantie ,Versprechen ----nix.....!
Gruss


----------



## bike-ac (17. September 2009)

Deswegen bin ich von Canyon gegangen worden, die mögen nicht zu viel Service für den Kunden, siehe Thread von heute, namens Sauerei und die
spinnen.......

rollin greetz
Arnes


----------



## bike-ac (17. September 2009)

Aber mein "Stiched" namens COS X ist ja super gelungen, oder ihr Fahrer?
Und hättet ihr das REALE Design von mir bekommen, oh my god,
wie schön wäre er jetzt?


----------



## swuzzi (18. September 2009)

Habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen???
Existieren Fotos vom Stiched " cos x "?Reinstellen!Vielleicht hat man mit der Zeit etwas zu verfeinern!!
swuzzi


----------



## bike-ac (18. September 2009)

Swuzzi, das Stiched wollte ich doch anders nennen. Meine Geometrie, nicht mein Design
(von einem VollHorst der nicht mehr da ist, aber nicht der Lutz Scheffer)
sollte viel schöner werden. Ein geteiltes Oberrohr und ein richtig fetter Schaltwerksschützer,
änlich Lappiere (oder wie tippt man die?)
und paar Details,aber das nächste Mal, falls ich die Chance bekomme.
Das Bike ist der Geo änlich dem Santa Cruz Jackal.


----------



## swuzzi (18. September 2009)

Irgendeine Skizze existiert aber nicht,oder?!
Welche Farbauswahl hättest du denn getroffen? Den Schaltwerkschützer kenne ich, ist aus Carbon,gell?!!Da ich das Vans genommen habe wo eh keins dran ist (Singlespeed) , wäre der Schützer bei mir nicht so wichtig gewesen!
Wichtiger wäre mir gewesen,das da ein Bikeverrückter ist,der mit Herz und Verstandt die Räder designt und montiert.Und sich damit 100% identifizieren kann!!!!!!Und das scheinst du gewesen zu sein!!

Melde mich spätestens am Samstag bei dir,wenn ich die 27 Mille im Lotto abgeräumt habe,via eigenr Bikemarke!Dann rollen wir den Bike-Markt von hinten auf,mit ganz einfachen Mitteln!Die Kohle ist ja da!
-stätiger Kontakt mit dem Kunden (auch nach dem Kauf)
-gewissenhafte Montage und Service 
-Liefertreue 
Schwups-und der Laden rennt...
swuzzi
Hoffe bei dir läuft`s rund! Melde mich auf jeden Fall zwecks Federgabelservice bei dir.....


----------



## bike-ac (23. September 2009)

Eine Skize existiert, aber nur in meinem Buch. Das Ding werde ich
zur Not von einem Rahmenbauer bruzzeln lassen.
Die Farbe GRELLOW wie beim Fat Chance Yo Eddy. 
Und der Schützer war ja für Schaltwerksfahrer gedacht.
Aber lieber aus Grilon. Jeder darf wählen, wie am Sonntag.
Und das Gewicht wäre bei ca 2,1 kg, um ca. 500 g leichter.
Wegen den Gabel freu i mi.  Und der Shop läuft sehr positiv.
Rollin greetz
Arnes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (24. September 2009)

Hi
Freut mich das dein Imperium läuft.Hast es wahrscheinlich mehr verdiehnt als welche die vom Papa Geld bekommen und sich dann in eine Bike-Firma einkaufen..-ob die mit Herz bei der Sache sind?! 

Habe gestern noch eine alte M4 bekommen.Muss jetzt erstmal irgenwie versuchen die Elastomere aus dem Tauchrohr zu bekommen.Haben sich total aufgelöst und im Rohr verklebt.Mal schauen!

Auf jeden Fall wirst du im Winter auch einige Aufträge von mir bekommen:
Rock Shox SID XC ´99,Manitou Mach 5 SX ´97 & M4,Marzocchi 888 SL & DJ 1 und alle brauchen einen Service!!
 swuzzi


----------



## AndH (27. September 2009)

Hi,
ich bin gerade vom dirten zurückgekommen!
Ich bin jetzt so wirklich von Canyon genervt, meine Hinterradnabe ist kaputt!
Da hat man das Bike nicht mal einen Monat, ist vllt. 2-3 Mal gefahren und schon ist was kaputt???
Ich werde mich morgen dann mal mit den juten Leutz von Canyon in Kontakt setzen...
hoffe, das bei euch wenigstens alles positiv mit euren stitched läuft.

lg andi


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (5. Oktober 2009)

@ all
Also robert Jauch hat "sein Zubehör" jedenfalls bekommen (z.B. T-Shirt):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&v=5GrKffpQLsQ


@ andi
Schon weitergekommen?


Gruß Doc


----------



## swuzzi (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi Doc!
Es ist ja auch ein Unterschied zwischen uns Käufern (Fußvolk) und den Profis,die alles gestellt bekommen!!
Daher lernet auch Ihr bei Canyon,von der SPD!!!!

War auf jedenfall mein letztes Bike von der Marke!! Egal welche noch kommen.....!

Vielleicht merken die bei Canyon ja irgendwann,wenn die "Roten Zahlen"bei ihnen im Buch erscheinen,das doch letztendlich der Kunde das Geld in die Kasse bringt!!!!
(Nix gegen Rob und Co. - (ihr habt den Sport erst bekannt gemacht) - denn Zugpferde und Werbeträger braucht jede Firma.

Aber der Kunde entscheidet nu mal über das Wohl der Firma-----Canyon:Aufgepasst!!!hier gibts was eventuell zu lernen....
Mir kann doch keiner erzählen, wo wir heute zum Mond fliegen und Teilchen beschleunigen können,das Canyon es nicht hinbekommt 66 T-Shirts zu bedrucken!!!!        Hallo!!?????
Der Kunde möchte einfach nur das ,was er erworben hat, erhalten!
Schwierig,gell?


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (9. Oktober 2009)

In die Pfanne gehauhen  ?

Ätsch  ??

Why  ???


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Falls tatsächlich jemand vom canyon-team dieses forum betreut wäre es an der zeit den käufern der stitched serie ihre gadgets zukommen zu lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-ac (31. Oktober 2009)

Selbst der Vater (oder besser gesagt "Schöpfer") wäre erfreut über
die zugesagten Sachen.
Oder wir könnten eine Sammelklage starten? (Vertragsrecht, zugesagte Leistungen, die nicht erbracht wurden, nennt man Unterschlagung, und führen zwangsläufig zu Minderung oder Schadenersatz! Oder irre ich mich da? Braucher einen Juristen, mein Kumpel ist 2 Wochen in Brasilien. Shit.
Gemeinsam sind wir stark!


----------



## swuzzi (19. November 2009)

Hi
Hat noch "Niemand" die Zugaben erhalten???!!!
Naja,werde dann wohl auch nicht mehr damit rechnen!

Auf jeden Fall gedenke ich mein Stiched gegen ein oranges Bonanzarad mit Spritzschutz zu tauschen.
Einfach nur aus Protest.....
Gruss


----------



## pingo (19. November 2009)

Doch wir haben so ein T-Shirt direkt bei der 1.Lieferung erhalten.

Danach aber keine Antwort mehr auf unsere Mails an Canyon, weil die Speichen locker waren.


----------



## swuzzi (19. November 2009)

Mit den lockeren Speichen war Standart!!Gehört zum Bike dazu!!


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (10. Dezember 2009)

Tag 156 nach StVL (Stitched-Vans-Lieferung):
Liebes Tagebuch,
*heute habe ich das dazu gehörige Van´s T-Shirt erhalten!*

Das Radel selbst macht sich übrigens bestens.

Beste Grüße an alle Stitched User

Doc Holliday


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (12. Januar 2010)

Mein Résumé:
Letztendlich bin ich mit meinem Stitched zufrieden!
Das die Abwicklung der ganzen Geschichte ein halbes Jahr dauerte war für mich allerdings ein Dämpfer da es sich letztendlich um "Peanuts" handelte (schlampige Montage & fehlendes Zubehör) und ich nicht weis ob andere Käufer des Vans genau so hartnäckig wie ich ihre Interessen verfolgt haben.
Endgegen vieler Aussagen funktionierten meinerseits auch Kontaktaufnahmen zu Canyon sowohl telefonisch als auch per E-mail einwandfrei.
Glücklicherweise war ich nicht unmittelbar auf dieses Rad angewiesen und konnte mich mit meinen anderen drei Rädern gut durch´s Jahr bewegen.
Also werde ich, falls ich etwas ungesehen bestellen werde, nächstes Mal sseeehhhrr viel Zeit einplanen müssen. Bin nur froh das das Rad für mich selbst war und kein Geschenk für Kinder oder Partner (das hätte den Haussegen wohl belastet).

Allen Radler´n also dann ein pannenfreies 2010!

Doc Holliday


----------



## swuzzi (12. Januar 2010)

Dem kann ich nicht Zustimmen!

Ein T-Shirt ,welches ich übrigens noch nicht erhalten habe (01.04.2009 bestellt),kann nicht über möglich passierte Unfälle hinwegtäuschen, wegen schlampiger Montage seitens des Herstellers/Versenders! Da spielt man mit der Gesundheit des Kunden!!!
Besser wäre es gewesen ein Päckchen Verbandszeugs mit beizulegen!!

Nö danke.......
Werde mein Leben bestimmt nicht mehr via Kauf eines Bikes von denen auf´s spiel setzen!!!

Natürlich bin ich nicht mit lockeren Speichen gefahren.Kontrolliere natürlich.Aber andere tun dies nicht-------
Gruss


----------



## philpil (18. Januar 2010)

Hi .. sorry dass ich den alten Thread reanimiere, aber ich glaube im Internet gelesen zu haben, das Vans habe eine 6-Loch VR Nabe - ist da was dran? Dann kann man sich ja recht einfach noch ne Bremse montieren  Danke fuer die Auskunft! p.


----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (19. Januar 2010)

Hi Philpil,
da hast Du richtig recherchiert!  Hab´mir vorn´die passende Bianco (180er) montiert! 
Du brauchst übrigens KEINEN Spezial Marzocchi Adapter für die DJ 1! Standard passt und kostet ein Bruchteil des "Spezial"!
Habe mir dann noch die passende R 1 Scheibe besorgt da die Orginalscheibe, welche der Oro beilag, ein anderes Design hat.
Übrigens hat Robert Jauch (Rob-J) selbst im Netz dazu geraten eine zweite Bremse zu montieren sowie andere Reifen zu montieren falls z.B. Parkeinsätze o.ä. auf dem Plan stehen!
So have fun 

Doc Holliday


----------



## swuzzi (7. März 2010)

Hi
Eine Formula Oro Bianco habe ich auch erworben und montiert!Finde es eh besser mit Vorderradbremse.Man (Ich) kann damit mehr "Faxen" machen.Aber das ist immer ein pers. Geschmack!!
Da ich immer noch kein T-Shirt von denen habe sind die bei mir unten durch!Auch Rob ist nen komischer Typ-----erst soll was kommen und dann nie mehr was von ihm gehört!
War ja klar!!!

Wollte eigentlich nur mitteilen das ich mir in 2 Monaten ein neues AM-Rad kaufen will so um die 4000 Knödel.
Aber:
Es wird bestimmt kein Canyon mehr!!!!!Das weiß ich jetzt schon!Nach der Verarsche die sie mit den Kunden abgzogen haben----ne!!!!
Die haben wohl genug Geld und der Kundenservice ist fürn Arsch
Nur so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holliday 2 (24. März 2010)

Hi Swuzzy,
kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Scheine einer der wenigen zu sein, welche durch immense Penetrans und unaufhörliches Nachfragen schießlich dann doch zu seinem "Recht" gekommen ist (also wirklich alles bekommen was auch bezahlt wurde). Richtig schlimm emfand ich die Auslieferung des Stiched. Bin nur froh das ich "etwas" Ahnung von Fahrrädern habe und nicht wie wohl viele Unbedarfte out-of-the-box losgelegt habe - dann läge ich wohl im Krankenhaus oder six-feet-under ! 
Da ich auch mal im Fahradbussiness tätig war weis ich leider um die Qualität welche oft geliefert wird - ohne Nacharbeiten nur in Ausnahmen akzeptabel. Hatte ich allerdings hier nicht erwartet. 
Hoffe allerdings für Dich das nun Deine Federelemente "in Gottes Händen" ihre Bestimmung gefunden haben und das tun was sie tun sollen! Das wäre wenigstens ein positives an der ganzen Geschichte!

Gruß Doc


----------



## swuzzi (9. Mai 2010)

Aloa Doc
Du hast es richtig gemacht und bist am Ball geblieben.Hat sich ja auch für dich gelohnt!
Mir war und ist es einfach zu blöde irgendwelchen Sachen nachzurennen,obwohl sie versprochen waren.
Aber man sieht sich immer 2 x im Leben und das wird dieses Jahr in Willingen sein.!!!
Da habe ich meinen Stand (eine Decke mit Campingstuhl) direkt neben dem Canyon Stand und werde alle Bikerkollegen über Canyon aufklären,neben Rob und Co!!
Damit habe ich meine Befriedigung!
Den Schuhsack sollten sich die Leute bei Canyon lieber um den Hoden binden denn die habe ja keine Eier in der Hose und labern eh nur rum...

Egal.Wie gesagt sind mir die Beigaben schnuppe!!!
Weiß nur eins "Kein Canyon mehr"
Liebe Grüsse swuzzi


----------



## mirobiker (11. Mai 2010)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Da habe ich meinen Stand (eine Decke mit Campingstuhl) direkt neben dem Canyon Stand und werde alle Bikerkollegen über Canyon aufklären,neben Rob und Co!!
> Damit habe ich meine Befriedigung!



Meine Fresse bis du krank im Kopp
Aber was soll´s, wenn dich das Befriedigt... Kein Wunder das die Canyon-Typen bei dir nicht mehr reagieren, Als nächstes ketteste dich am Wagen vom Roman Arnold an oder was???


----------



## swuzzi (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Speigelradfahrer!
Zitat
Meine Fresse bis du krank im Kopp
Aber was soll´s, wenn dich das Befriedigt... Kein Wunder das die Canyon-Typen bei dir nicht mehr reagieren, Als nächstes ketteste dich am Wagen vom Roman Arnold an oder was??? 
...das war Lustig....

Meinste der telefoniert mit dem Kunden 12 Std am Tag und bestellt die Teile,holt sie ab,baut sie zusammen,versendet sie..!?
Was hat "Herr Arnold" mit meinem Bike zu tun ??mh??

Tip:Bitte keine Zeitung mehr lesen,Nachrichten höre  oder TV glotzen,ja!
     Möchte nicht an der  "Aufklärunginfektion" einer Amöbe schuld sein!



Einzeller

Einzeller zählen zu den Kleinstlebewesen, den Mikroorganismen. Ihr Körper besteht aus einer einzigen Zelle. Dennoch besitzen sie alles, was Lebewesen ausmacht: Stoffwechsel, Wachstum, Fortpflanzung und "Reizbarkeit". Diese Leistung erbringen einzelne Zellbestandteile, die Organellen. Organe, die aus verschiedenen Geweben bestehen, haben Einzeller nicht.

Sorry(1:1), aber informierst du dich nicht über teure Gegenstände die du erwerben möchtest.Verbraucher - Infos!!
Aber lassen wir das!Denn andere User wollen sich informieren und austauschen.Haben bestimmt keine Lust sowas hier zu lesen...

War aber ganz  amüsant mit Dir "mirobiker" Speigelradfahrer


----------



## Cortezsi (12. Mai 2010)

@swuzzi:
Du bist ja lustig drauf...


----------



## swuzzi (12. Mai 2010)

Danke Doc
War schon etwas aggressiv ------


----------



## swuzzi (24. Mai 2010)

Aloa
Zeigt mal eure "Nähte" per Foto!
Wäre interssant die Umbauten oder Ergänzungen zu sehen!!
Habt ihr Lust ?

Stiched=stitched {adj} {past-p}
genäht
abgesteppt
[sb.] stitched
[jd.] nähte

Gruß


----------



## Peter K (26. Mai 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> @swuzzi:
> Du bist ja lustig drauf...



Finde ich auch, aber wo er recht hat, hat er recht...


----------



## swuzzi (27. Mai 2010)

No comment


lieber...Fotos
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

